# Are my eggs dehydrated?



## joanne87 (Mar 16, 2007)

Hi
My i found my eggs yesterday and they are in the incubator they had a couple of dimples on them and now there appear to be more they are on moss. Are they dehydrated or ok? 
Thanks
Jo


----------



## smart1 (Oct 16, 2007)

pics?


----------



## joanne87 (Mar 16, 2007)

Ill have to grab some pics tomorrow, yesterdays pics are on a earlier post and ive noticed 2 more dents since them about the same size of the ones already on the eggs


----------



## Ben86 (Apr 12, 2011)

joanne87 said:


> Ill have to grab some pics tomorrow, yesterdays pics are on a earlier post and ive noticed 2 more dents since them about the same size of the ones already on the eggs


 Heya 
My rankins dragon laid 15 eggs ten days ago and within the first couple days half of them started to dimply one i was almost gonna chuck out it looked that bad. I added a bot more water to the vermiculite to increase the humidity and now all 15 eggs are dimple free even the one that i almost got rid of. I hope it all works out for you. Its my first clutch and also the dragons first clutch but touch wood things going well.


----------



## violentchopper (Jun 20, 2008)

If they are close to hatching they could be sweating or starting to come out. If not then add more water. Depending on what type of incubator you have, you could put a pot of water in.


----------



## joanne87 (Mar 16, 2007)

Thanks for the replies, i have beem spraying the moss often and have also put a cup of water in the incubator its been nearly a week and the dents have come out yet, should i be worried still?


----------



## joanne87 (Mar 16, 2007)

right the eggs are still dimpled and a couple of them have got worse ive very carefully changed from moss to vimiculite (sp) but that doesnt seem to be helping, i will post pics tonight if anyone can tell me how to rehydrate the eggs


----------



## violentchopper (Jun 20, 2008)

joanne87 said:


> right the eggs are still dimpled and a couple of them have got worse ive very carefully changed from moss to vimiculite (sp) but that doesnt seem to be helping, i will post pics tonight if anyone can tell me how to rehydrate the eggs


How much space have you got in your incubator. I would fill the space with pots of water. Hopefully within a week they should pop out. Maybe misting it without misting the eggs might help. I can't believe that they are still like this after this amount of time. What incubator are you using


----------



## cobe (Nov 24, 2010)

hi,
the eggs should be set in moist vermiculite and left well alone. by messing with them you could cause damage to the embryo. as said, pics would be a great help inc photos of the incubater.
Andy


----------



## joanne87 (Mar 16, 2007)

thanks for your replies, im using a hovibator which doesnt work so got the eggs on a heat mat and a mat stat ive also got a cup of water in there.


----------



## violentchopper (Jun 20, 2008)

That's what happened when I had to keep my eggs on a heat mat for 5 days. How old are they now.


----------



## joanne87 (Mar 16, 2007)

theyre 24 days old


----------



## violentchopper (Jun 20, 2008)

joanne87 said:


> theyre 24 days old


Hmmm...and they have always had them dents in pretty much? 
Is there not some way you can make an incubator??? Putting the heatmat in a plastic box with a lid and have the pots balanced on sticks so they are not directly sitting in the heat mat. Have them a couple of mm above the mat or so.


----------



## joanne87 (Mar 16, 2007)

Ill get the other half to make something when i get home. do you think they will pop back out of have i lost those eggs now?


p.s thanks for your help


----------



## violentchopper (Jun 20, 2008)

joanne87 said:


> Ill get the other half to make something when i get home. do you think they will pop back out of have i lost those eggs now?
> 
> 
> p.s thanks for your help


I'm not sure the only way would be to see. Mine were bad, maybe not as bad as yours but they popped out but that all happened in the first 10 days


----------



## joanne87 (Mar 16, 2007)

So whats made them so bad do you think, was it the moss or the heat mat?


----------



## violentchopper (Jun 20, 2008)

Is the pot wet or moist inside. If not then I would say it's a humidity problem. When i got my humidity to 99% they started to pop out, then after 4-5 days they were perfect


----------



## joanne87 (Mar 16, 2007)

the virmiculite (sp) is damp, im going to keep spreying it every day to try and get the humidity up, ill report back

thanks again


----------



## violentchopper (Jun 20, 2008)

joanne87 said:


> the virmiculite (sp) is damp, im going to keep spreying it every day to try and get the humidity up, ill report back
> 
> thanks again


You could make them wet which will probably do the same to them. Be careful.


----------



## joanne87 (Mar 16, 2007)

ive just been to check on them and now theyre going mouldy, ive candled them and most of them seem to be alive, is there anything i can do to save them?
ive taken pics below


----------



## joanne87 (Mar 16, 2007)




----------



## violentchopper (Jun 20, 2008)

It seems like they've got too wet. We need someone to reply to this who's actually experienced this type of thing. Make a new thread about it that's my only suggestion.


----------



## joanne87 (Mar 16, 2007)

okay i will do thank you


----------



## vonbisto (Sep 27, 2010)

joanne87 said:


> okay i will do thank you


It looks like (I could be wrong) you have turned the eggs as in one picture you are holding them , this will have killed them if you did as it drowns the embryo , people mark the top of the egg when they are layed so as to avoid this


----------

